# UrbanMan Pit Stop - Day 3+4



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

_Got a call from an old friend
We used to be real close
Said he couldn't go on the American way
Closed the shop, sold the house
Bought a ticket to the West Coast
Now he gives them a stand-up routine in L.A.

I don't need you to worry for me cause I'm alright
I don't want you to tell me it's time to come home
I don't care what you say anymore, this is my life
Go ahead with your own life and leave me alone_​
Song = My Life, by Billy Joel


Yesterday being a long driving day, I did not get around to making a post. I arrived at the hotel after 6pm, the check in process was not quick. After getting into my room, I got myself some drinks, headed to the pool, then had dinner, and that was about all I had the want or energy to do.

Yesterday's big drive, over 300 miles of it was undivided 2 lane highway. As in one lane heading north, one lane heading south, pass as you must. And there were plenty of RVs, and they tend to not be capable of cruising at more than 65 mph it seems, sometimes under 55 mph going up hills, so I did plenty of passing. I had a good time with it, clear blue sky all day. Saw no law enforcement, and I think this is a known fact .... I had a couple of corvettes and one porsche blow by me going at least 100mph. I started the day in northern Nevada, where it was 28F. When I arrived in Laughlin NV, it was 90F.

I will be spending two nights here (last night and tonight). The room is incredibly cheap and is enormous. The property is quite nice. They even have a private beach (into a river). I am writing this as I sit at a shaded table beside the resort-style pool, enjoying a diet mountain dew. It was great to get up this morning and not have to immediately load stuff into the car for the day's drive. 

I don't gamble (very rarely), and I don't do tobacco, so its weird for me to be at a venue where the whole point seems to be to chain smoke while playing slot machines. Everyone seems to be having a good time though, and I like almost all the songs they have been playing (lots of 1980s and 90s) - including here by the pool.

Two more nights in America, tonight here, then Saturday in Tucson, then boom I enter Mexico on Sunday. Holy f$%k. But I'm ready. More than ready.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Truckin' down the highway
Get outta my way
Always in a hurry
Always in between
That's where you can find me
Truckin' down the highway

song by Chicago 

Good report, keep on truckin........suerte


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

UrbanMan said:


> _
> 
> 
> Two more nights in America, tonight here, then Saturday in Tucson, then boom I enter Mexico on Sunday. Holy f$%k. But I'm ready. More than ready._​


_

Truckin' got my chips cashed in. Keep truckin', like the do-dah man
Together, more or less in line, just keep truckin' on.

Arrows of neon and flashing marquees out on Main Street.
Chicago, New York, Detroit and it's all on the same street.
Your typical city involved in a typical daydream
Hang it up and see what tomorrow brings.

Garcia/Hunter

Make the most of all your forthcoming tomorrows!_​


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been from Tucson to Tucumcari
Tehachapi to Tonapah
Driven every kind of rig that's ever been made
Now I've driven the back roads
So I wouldn't get weighed
And if you give me weed, whites, and wine
Then you show me a sign
I'll be willin' to be movin'

Now I smuggled some smokes
And folks from Mexico
Baked by the sun
Almost every time I go to Mexico
And I'm willin'​-Little Feat


Well, as long as we're posting lyrics...


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

_Accused and tried and told to hang
I was nowhere in sight when the church bells rang
Never was the kind to do as I was told
Gonna ride like the wind before I get old
....
And I've got such a long way to go (such a long way to go)
To make it to the border of Mexico
So I'll ride like the wind
Ride like the wind​_
Song = Ride Like The Wind, by Christoper Cross

I'm not gonna start a separate thread for Day 5, as this is going to be rather short.

I'm spending tonight in Green Valley, a mere 70 km from the border. I'm already seeing and hearing a fair amount of Spanish, at the gas station, the grocery store, the hotel, and roadside billboards.

The drive from Laughlin to here featured plenty of turns and a little bit of just about every kind of road imaginable - from narrow little poorly maintained state routes, to the mega lane infrastructure that is Phoenix.

A quiet night, as I go over and then re go over my documentation and notes, aiming to be as prepared as possible for tomorrow's big border entry.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will be pleasantly surprised at how uneventful your border crossing will be.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Don't linger near the border, a lot of violence there, once you have 200 miles behind you will be safe and you will also be surprised at how friendly and helpful the people are, even the Federales.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks for posting I've been in the woods. Got to catch up.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

